# Got some new fish



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

So seeing that the water param's have been stable for 2 weeks, I decided today to throw in two clownfish. They are about 1/2" to 3/4". I decided to go with the drip acclimation method, did that for 45 minutes. They seem to be doing fantastic. Both have been eating today, searching for food, so I guess that's a great sign!

As well, I added a Phosban system, set that up and it is now fully functional. We'll see if it removes that 0.5 ppm I have had. I hope it does!

Thanks  I will try and post pics but they move around way to much to get a decent shot.

Also added a conch and cleaner shrimp 3 days ago.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sounds fun! however for any future additions you may want to seriously think about using a QT first. 

what type of clowns?


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Occelaris (sp?)

I know, I figured whatever I get first, the whole tank is a QT tank. My plan is to get three fish in total, I knew I wanted the two clowns, but now I want a third different fish. I will still have to decide, I had a few things in mind, but I will wait a few weeks to let the tank settle down.

As for a QT tank for future additions, what does that tank require, just the right sg level? Or do I have to cycle another complete tank all over again?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would suggest using a 10 gallon tank and sponge filter. Use water from your existing aquarium when you do a water change. Seed the sponge by running it in your display for a week or 2 prior to use.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------

